# informative speech on pitbulls



## dominicana11 (Jun 7, 2012)

hi guys i'm new to this site but i have to do an informative speech on pitbulls and i found this site. is anyone currently taking a public speaking course , or have taken one in the past? anyone with any ideas or speeches about the pitbulls would truley be appreciated. thank you so much


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

not quite sure what you are after? Is its a paper along with a speech? Can you have props or pictures? whats the assignment?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I took a public speaking course last fall and also did my informative speech on pit bulls. PM me your email address and I will send you some info.


----------



## dominicana11 (Jun 7, 2012)

just the speech


----------



## dominicana11 (Jun 7, 2012)

and im sorry yes we can have pic and it has to be an informative speech


----------



## dominicana11 (Jun 7, 2012)

i sent you my email, i hope it got to you. thanks again


----------



## pittbull_lover (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello I saw you did a speech on pitts and i was wondering what you used as your attention getter?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

This post is from June of 2012


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

MSK said:


> This post is from June of 2012


and from a user who has only posted 4 times since then, i think all in this thread... so yeah.... dead thread.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ungrateful op never thanked me for the info I emailed to them either.,psh!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I do however have an example. I was drugged up from some Dental work so I was jittery and slurry but, you can at least listen haha.


----------

